# Redis does not start - FreeBSD 11.1 in Pfsense



## ShadowHead (Dec 31, 2017)

Greetings;

Right from the start, readily admit I am new to FreeBSD and on the scale of technical ability, on a 1 to 10 I am probably a 2 

Installing Redis into FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6 in a PFSense box. Installed using pkg install -y redis. It seems like all went well. Then I enabled the startup with:
`sysrc redis_enable="YES"`

However, I get the following error:

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/redis start

Starting redis
Bad -c option
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/redis: WARNING: failed to start redis
```
Please any help you may offer would be greatly appreciated. Aim her is to get Redis started so I can gen ntopng started.

Cheers


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 31, 2017)

Did you edit /usr/local/etc/redis.conf as mentioned in the installation messages (see `pkg info -D redis`)?

(edit)

Also: using `# service redis start` is usually a better idea than to try and start the RC script manually.


----------



## ShadowHead (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you ShelLuser. I reviewed the redis.conf file and other than the BIND entry, all else is okay in the default mode. Did not see anything specific that jumped out warranting a "Bad -c option" error. For the moment I think I will stick to the 3.0 NTOPNG rather than the 3.2 -- not too much time available to debug this. Thank you however for the quick response. 
Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

ShadowHead said:


> Installing Redis into FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6 in a PFSense box.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

